# Hickok 45 , 22 Plinkster an Such



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

www.full30.com
This is not YouTube.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Blue Pike said:


> www.full30.com
> This is not YouTube.


I'm glad Hickok45 has moved to another venue. Politically-Correct/Gun-grabbers/Agenda-drivers are not where America needs to be.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

he didn't move just added another way to see his videos

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JqcPhP2xBY


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

gotta hit said:


> he didn't move just added another way to see his videos
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JqcPhP2xBY


Yeah; after being banned/suspended twice by Google (YouTube parent), he put his videos on full30. He makes alot of money on YouTube, however, and now with the subsequent sponsorships, speaking engagements, etc., he's a celebrity and can easily continue without Google interference, if need be.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Blue Pike, thanks for the link. Didn't know they were there.


----------

